
Systemd vs. Docker - eatonphil
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/676831/8e93a1f9100d4f23/
======
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11170536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11170536)
.

